# Save 20% on Interior LED Ambient Lighting Kits at PFYC.com



## PFYC (Jan 5, 2005)

*For a limited time, take 20% off our premium quality LED interior ambient light kits at PFYC!*

Use promo code *LIGHTUPMEUP* through January 24, 2012 to take advantage of this offer.

This premium quality LED interior ambient light kit is made literally to OEM standards (some OEMs actually use this very kit in their production vehicles). Control up to four flexible lighting strips with a total of 48 LEDs with two intensity levels and 8 different colors from the touch of a button. This kit uses very little power, comes with a low profile switch and all the hardware you need to install it, and even has a color memory once you find your favorite setup.

Click below for more info or to place an order:

----------------

*LED Interior Ambient Light Kit with Eight Colors at PFYC - PartsForYourCar*


'







----------------



----------------

To see a full line-up of our new 2004-2006 Pontiac GTO products, please click here.
To see a full line-up of our current GTO sales and specials, please click here.


----------

